# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Πήρα Owl finch!

## Windsa

Παιδιά, βρήκα μια ευκαιρία και πήρα Owl finch!!! (τα αντάλλαξα με ένα ζευγαράκι gouldian)... 
Τα μικρά είναι πολύ ζόρικα, πολύ όμορφα (λίγο ταλιποριμενο το φτέρωμα, αλλα θα το φτιάξουμε)...πολύ ενδιαφέρον πουλάκια.

Το πρόβλημα όμως ότι όταν τα πήρα...ήμουνα κατά 90% σίγουρη ότι είναι ζευγάρι. Όταν τα έφερα σπίτι το πουλάκι που το πέρασα για θηλυκό άρχισε να χορεύει μπροστά στο άλλο...αλλά το άλλο (αυτό που στην αρχή πέρασα για αρσενικό) δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου για θηλυκό...άρα υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα ότι είναι και τα δυο αρσενικά! Πάλι!!! Αμάν! Θα τρελαθώ! Τέτοιες στιγμές καταλαβαίνεις ότι "εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν ξέρω τίποτα" ))))

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ομορφα, να σου ζησουν!
Αυτο το θεμα με το φυλο ειναι όντος μεγαλο θεμα......

----------


## zack27

Πωλινα να σου ζησουν!!!

ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

κουκλακια ειναι!!! 
και τι κουνημα!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
να τα χαιρεσαι πωλινακι μου!!! ζωηρότατα και πανεμορφα!

----------


## geam

να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## ria

καλε το αγορι λιωνει στο χορο και το τραγουδι..μηπως το αλλο που το παιζει αδιαφορο ειναι κοριτσακι????? ειναι κουκλακια τα ζουζουνια πωλινακι μου να σου ζησουν...μακαρι να ειναι ζευγαρακι...

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδια!



> καλε το αγορι λιωνει στο χορο και το τραγουδι..μηπως το αλλο που το παιζει αδιαφορο ειναι κοριτσακι????? ειναι κουκλακια τα ζουζουνια πωλινακι μου να σου ζησουν...μακαρι να ειναι ζευγαρακι...


Μακάρι....

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πόσο όμορφα είναι??? να τα χαίρεσαι Πωλίνα και εύχομαι το ένα να είναι θηλυκό!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστωωωω ! ΄)
βρικα κι αλλες 2 )))

----------


## Elli

Πάρα πολύ όμορφοι αυτοί οι σπίνοι! Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν!!!!  Πανεμορφα!! πραγματικα!

----------


## nuntius

*Τι μαναράκια είναι αυτά;;; Να σου ζήσουν, Πωλινάκιιιιιιιιι!!! Περιμένω να τα δω κ από κοντά εεεεεεεεεε!!! 
*

----------


## vas

είναι πανέμορφα πωλίνα!να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## mogolos14

Κουκλια ειναι να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Πανέμορφα, φτου φτου! Μ'αρέσουν τρελά οι κουκουβάγιες αλλά μιας που κουκουβάγια είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσεις...νομίζω αναπληρώνουν με το παραπάνω! Κουκουβάγια τσέπης!

----------


## Windsa

αμα θα σας πω οτι θελω ενα τετιο....θα μου πιστεψετε!!!!!?????

----------


## Marilenaki

Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι!!
Με το καλο να ειναι ζευγαρακι τα δικα σου πωλινακι μου να εχεις στο ενα χερι τον Τζονι και στο αλλο ενα τετοιο!! :Love0040:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΠΩΠΩΠΩΠΩΠΩ έχω πάθει σοκ μιλάμε,έπος θεικά αυτά τα σπινάκια,μπράβο Πολινάκι μου.

----------


## παππους

να τα χερεσαι.πολυ ομορφα!!!

----------


## maria

Να σου ζήσουν Πωλινάκι το Σάββατο είχα κατέβει στο κέντρο βρηκά 2 είπα να τα πάρω αλλά όταν μου είπε τη τιμή "τα πήρα κρανίο" που λένε και  πήρα "μαύρο"δρόμο αχα χα!!!

----------


## Windsa

...αυτα ειναι Μαρια  :winky: 
η τιμη ασ τα να παει....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσουν.Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια μου θυμίζουν τις μάσκες που φορούν οι ηθοποιοί στις αρχαίες παραστάσεις.

----------


## kdionisios

Πωλινα να σου ζησουν!!!
Ειναι κουκλακια!

----------


## tonis!

ποσο ομορφα μπορει να ειναι??!!!Με ιδιοτη η με πετ σοπ τα ανταλλαξες? :Character0051:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ρε πωλινα τι ειναι αυτα που κανεις?

ψαχνω χωρο για κλουβα και δεν βρησκω εδω μεσα...θελω και εγω παραδισοπουλα!!!

λοιπον οταν θα εχεις γεννες θα ταϊσεις μερικα στο χερι ,θελω ενα παραδισακι που να το χαϊδευω με το μισο δαχτυλο!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Πωλίνα να σου ζήσουν!!! Είναι πολύ όμορφα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Κουκλιά !!!!!!!
Πόση ομορφιά ποια,αυτά τα πουλιά ?????

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα Πωλινάκι !!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

Πωλινακι δυο μικρα γλυκα κουκλακια ειναι  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 

πολυ πλακα ο χορος του μικρου  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 

να τα χαιρεσαι και γρηγορα να αποκτησεις  μωρα τους πολυ χαδιαρικα  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## juamx214

Απιστευτα ειναι! Σε ζηλευω..... Μα καλα που τα βρηκες??

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησπυν Πωλινακι!!!!  (Απο οτι βλεπω πρεπει να ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα λογο της μαυρης γραμμης του στηθους τους!!!Ειναι και απο τα δυο εντονη....Εγω παντως ευχομαι να εχω λανθασμενη απαντηση και να ειναι ζεευγαρακι!!!  :Happy:  )

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μιας που το θιξατε ποσο κανουν αυτα τα μικρα????

----------


## maria

Μου ζήτησαν 65 ευρό το ένα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πα πα πα πα πα πα

----------


## Τουλα

Πολλά δεν είναι;
Πανέμορφοι και χορευταράδες.
Εύχομαι το ενα να είναι χορεύτρια!

----------


## giotakismille

να τα χαιρεσε@

----------


## teo24

Να τα χαιρεσε.Ειναι πανεμορφα.

----------


## sakemon

Katapliktika poulia....sas ta sinistw

----------


## panos70

Πανεμορφα εξωτικα πουλια να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## lagreco69

Τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι Π-Α-Ν-Ε-Μ-Ο-Ρ-Φ-Α!!! μακαρι να ειναι ζευγαρι!! να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## COMASCO

....μιλαμε ειναι τελεια!!!να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!
υ.γ πολυ αργα λεω την γνωμη μου!!!!περασε αρκετες καιρος παντως δεν παυει να σου πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα..παντα με υγεια

----------

